
Ask HN: Google Captchas on HN - auslander
I started getting captchas on every login last week. Can embedded Google captcha script access pre-filled login and password values, which are on same login page? If so, is HN potentially leaking this to Google?<p>I think the only valid place for captchas is account registration page, not login page.<p>Might be relevant: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;recaptcha&#x2F;issues&#x2F;107
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977641)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20965682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20965682)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783482)

~~~
auslander
> jacquesm: Ugh. Apparently this happens when HN is under attack.

> dang: .. We turned it on temporarily because HN was under attack by an
> account-stealing botnet.

Is HN is still under attack or it was last week? I'm still getting captchas on
every login for last few (5) days.

~~~
ColinWright
This is a question only the mods can answer, and the guidelines ask that you
email them directly rather than posting questions that they might not see.

~~~
auslander
Agree. My mistake, I asked wrong question. I'm much more interested in whether
Google Captcha's script can access on-same-page form with already filled
credentials, so they can link login with IP address. Password is another
question.

------
auslander
No takers? lol It speaks loud about integrity of a site that forces Google
code on its users.

Also. Why this post is missing from ask link on the home page?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

------
auslander
I believe HN using Google script / service is very wrong. Google is an Ad
company.

